# Red Cedar - Purple Color



## HistoryPens (Apr 11, 2018)

I would like to make a pen out of some very beautiful cedar that a friend has given me, and was wondering if there is a way to protect the purple color deep in the wood? I know that it is natural oxidation and will react to UV light. Is there a UV protection finish or something that may work? I know this is a long shot, but really would like to keep the pretty color. Thank you for your help.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 12, 2018)

Since no one has replied I'll give you my 2 cents. Nothing is forever. Dark wood lightens and light wood darkens. UV will eventually get it. Keep it out of sunlight is the usual advice. Probably wrong but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 12, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Since no one has replied I'll give you my 2 cents. Nothing is forever. *Dark wood lightens and light wood darkens.* UV will eventually get it. Keep it out of sunlight is the usual advice. Probably wrong but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.



I visited a woodturner in Lexington, Ky. a few years ago, and was impressed by all the "Alder" furniture he had made over the years. At least, that was my take on the wood until he politely informed me all his furniture was actually Walnut, harvested off his property. Up until that time, I had no idea that walnut would lighten with age.

Several years ago, I collected some type of South American Mesquite that had this beautiful purple color. It was still wet when turned to completion, and it stayed purple for months. Then it started to change colors. It still isn't even near the colors of our native Velvet Mesquite. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 12, 2018)

I have not done this, however, a member of our turning club had a beautiful turned urn from flame box elder and wanted to protect and preserve the color. His solution was to turn to the automotive industry, they know a few things about protecting paint colors. He used a used a spray can of UV protecting lacquer from an auto paint store.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 12, 2018)

You can slow down the color change by putting on sealer as soon as your done turning the item. Try several coats of a good spray lacquer finish like Behlen. Pen will feel better if you lightly sand between coats and buff out the final coat. By the way, you might not want to use an expensive pen kit on cedar since it can easily dent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2018)

There are some spray acrylics used in the art world for preventing UV damage to paintings... might be worth a shot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Apr 13, 2018)

Boy that sure looks like juniper. Are you sure it’s cedar. They have the same bark almost , I think.


----------



## Rich P. (Apr 13, 2018)

I agree with David, spray acrylics with UV protection can be used on wood to help keep the color longer. They will not last forever but they will drastically slow down the color change. You need to apply a few coats for the best results.


----------

